# 1961 Schwinn Skipper value???



## bhando

I just picked up this 1961 Schwinn Skipper,all original except for the pedals, and it's around a condition 7-8. 

Super clean and rides great!!!

I am considering selling this bike and was curious what the value of this two year only frame style. 

Please help a "newbie Schwinn" guy, I'm slowly being pulled in your direction!

Thanks for any and all help.


Brandon


----------



## bhando

*Anyone?*

Does anyone out there have any ideas??


Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## thebicyclejungle

I'd say about $200-250.  Maybe more.  Nice skipper!


----------



## GTs58

You don't see to many of those around, even thought it was a low end bike. Yours looks like it's in excellent condition and I would have to agree on the $ guesstimate above. Skipper's sister Debbie sold not to long ago for $100 but girls bikes never sell for what a top bar bike sells for.


----------



## greenephantom

These are a little bit of a wild card.  Very basic bike, but also not that common.  Kinda hard to find, but not all that much collector interest.  Local sale you're likely looking around $200.  eBay, heck, could go higher if two people really want it.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Ahh, more proof that this frame style wasn't exclusive to the 62 Typhoon!


----------



## fxo550

The tornado frame is similar but not the same.


----------



## GTs58

I think that Skipper is pretty unique. It has all the 1961 parts and markings but it's using the 1962 only Typhoon frame. Weird. What's the serial number?


----------



## chucksoldbikes

*hello*

i sold a  black skipper  about  8 or  10 years a go   for  500.00 and the guy  was  glad to get it   it went to  new york
chucksoldbikews   cpcsps@yahoo.com


----------



## Adamtinkerer

A couple years later, it's become clear that the second frame design was a mid '61 intro. So, there are Tornados, Skippers, and Flying Stars with that "Typhoon" frame.


----------



## GTs58

Adamtinkerer said:


> A couple years later, it's become clear that the second frame design was a mid '61 intro. So, there are Tornados, Skippers, and Flying Stars with that "Typhoon" frame.





Interesting, and I think you're right. This is probably the first 61 I've seen with that frame. The white paint at the headtube was not used in 62 on that model.


----------



## PCHiggin

*Skipper*

Sent you a pm


----------



## 1fastgramp

This is an old thread but I am purging and have this 1/31/1961 Skipper. Local collector offered me 125.00 so now I am curious as to real value. Needs tubes.


----------



## 1fastgramp

Serial number


----------



## juanitasmith13

1fastgramp said:


> Serial number
> 
> View attachment 322191
> 
> View attachment 322192
> 
> View attachment 322193



Your Skipper is the Tornado frame...; as, they are shown in the early 1961 catalog... not the Typhon frame of 1962 fame; illustrating the beginning of this discussion. BOTH style frames are rare in surviving specimens of the Skipper variety... I wouldn't sell below $300


----------



## juanitasmith13

1fastgramp said:


> Serial number
> 
> View attachment 322191
> 
> View attachment 322192
> 
> View attachment 322193



Your Skipper is the Tornado frame...; as, they are shown in the early 1961 catalog... not the Typhon frame of 1962 fame; illustrating the beginning of this discussion. BOTH style frames are rare in surviving specimens of the Skipper variety...


----------



## island schwinn

Maybe he just wanted the chainguard.lol.
I have to agree,no less than 300 bucks.


----------



## mruiz

I got  one like this for sale 250, in Virginia. same factory setup


----------



## GTs58

mruiz said:


> I got this one for sale 250, in Virginia.
> 
> View attachment 322412




*Okay Mitch, I'm calling your bluff! That Tornado is not yours and you're trying to sell something you don't have. Or just as bad, misrepresenting your stuff with a picture of someone else's. You've done this to many times here and a banning would be my choice of handling this type of fraud. The actual owner of this Tornado is also a member here, and he has that bike for sale on eBay right now*.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/schwinn-tor...688597?hash=item281954ef95:g:jdcAAOSwBahVBiX3


----------



## juanitasmith13

Nice catch GTs58! Kudos for getting on top of this!


----------



## mickeyc

Ban him.....!


----------



## Evans200

Agreed. No place for that crap here.


----------



## Freqman1

I suppose there are two sides to every story but I gotta say this ain't looking good for Mitch. If this is a blatant case of fraud then I am for banning as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## mruiz

I did not say this one was mine I said I have one like it. With no horn button on tank. have one just like it serial # KO12833, Oct 3 1960.
It was just to give me an idea for a bike he seeks.  If he was interested them I would of sent him pic.
And I also stated mine has the brown correct seat. not the red and white. Mine also had a stiff chain and was lubricated.
No need to get bent out of shape.


----------



## Schwinn499

mruiz said:


> I did not say this one was mine I said I have one like it. With no horn button on tank. have one just like it serial # KO12833, Oct 3 1960.
> It was just to give me an idea for a bike he seeks.  If he was interested them I would of sent him pic.
> And I also stated mine has the brown correct seat. not the red and white. Mine also had a stiff chain and was lubricated.
> No need to get bent out of shape.



Before you edited your post....it said..."i got this one" GT quoted you on it...you do know it tells us when you edited ur post right?

...Mentiroso....


----------



## GTs58

Now you are a liar Mitch! Fact is, you are using fraudulent methods to peddle your wares, pure and simple.


----------



## mruiz

What I meant to say is one of this style. Of course pictures' will be followed.
I have sent a PM , but seems did not got thru.
Witch mean I am at fault.


----------



## rustjunkie

How about we chalk this one up to misunderstanding.
@mruiz :
Please check out the Sell-Trade rules, #4 specifically.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sell-trade-rules.32869/

This applies to the entire site and private conversations as well.
Everyone must use their own pictures of the actual thing you have.
"Like this one" leads to trouble.
Use the "Report" button when needed.
thanks


----------



## GTs58

Three misunderstandings in a few months?


----------



## Schwinn499

mruiz said:


> What I meant to say is one of this style. Of course pictures' will be followed.
> I have sent a PM , but seems did not got thru.
> Witch mean I am at fault.



That fact you went back and edited it after being called out is what made you look really guilty...but the boss says you slide this time....so...just know were always watching!


----------



## cds2323




----------



## pedal_junky

mruiz said:


> I did not say this one was mine I said I have one like it. With no horn button on tank. have one just like it serial # KO12833, Oct 3 1960.
> It was just to give me an idea for a bike he seeks.  If he was interested them I would of sent him pic.
> And I also stated mine has the brown correct seat. not the red and white. Mine also had a stiff chain and was lubricated.
> No need to get bent out of shape.




http://richmond.craigslist.org/bik/5555445771.html


----------



## CrazyDave

As a new guy here, I would like to say thank you to the older and honest members bringing this up.  Banned or not, I got me a ignore a button! Banned from me! hahahaha.  I smell sneaky snake all over this.


----------



## mruiz

I am terrible with pictures, here it is. Please no offence.


----------



## GTs58

Wow pedal junky. No misunderstanding there! That's pure fraud. Time to part out a member here.


----------



## DonChristie

Weird! Deja vue! Didnt i just read a post this morning about a rear rack? Same MO? Maybe its me! Ha!


----------



## island schwinn

listed on rrb too.


----------



## CrazyDave

island schwinn said:


> listed on rrb too.



http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/in...26-inch-complete-rollling-and-original.98398/    ?????


----------



## island schwinn

Bottom line,there is an attempt at deception.


----------



## CrazyDave

Well hes no longer at RRB.


----------



## rustjunkie

mruiz said:


> I am terrible with pictures, here it is. Please no offence.View attachment 322563 View attachment 322565




Start with a plain, uncluttered background.
In your photos you might have closed the garage door and used it as the background. 
When you see something like the garden hose in the bg, move it or move the bike.
The beauty of digital: you can take lots of images, so do it and choose the best ones.
If none are good try again.
It's not difficult, just takes practice and attention.


----------



## mruiz

Thank you rustjunlkie, good observation, White background. Thanks


----------



## mruiz

Again thank you for the tip. I did what you said. The bike sold already.


----------



## cyberpaull

In Cali, That is easy a $400 to $500 bike.


----------



## 1fastgramp

Thanks for the info on the Skipper. That's my bike in my garage. I better take it off CL @ 175.00. Never figured it was that much. Found this 68 Fair Lady at garage sale today. $20.00 Stuff is still out there.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

1fastgramp said:


> Serial number
> 
> View attachment 322191
> 
> View attachment 322192
> 
> View attachment 322193



This bike is way coool!! It was born right after my first b-day, 1-11-60. I would be willing to pay at least $150.00 for this nice survivor bike. So this was the predecessor to the typhoon, right? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

bhando said:


> I just picked up this 1961 Schwinn Skipper,all original except for the pedals, and it's around a condition 7-8.
> 
> Super clean and rides great!!!
> 
> I am considering selling this bike and was curious what the value of this two year only frame style.
> 
> Please help a "newbie Schwinn" guy, I'm slowly being pulled in your direction!
> 
> Thanks for any and all help.
> 
> 
> Brandon



What did you have to give for the bike if you don't mind my asking? Thanks and Ride On. Razin. P.S. I would have to say maybe $150.00-$200.oo price range.


----------



## GTs58

razinhellcustomz said:


> This bike is way coool!! It was born right after my first b-day, 1-11-60. I would be willing to pay at least $150.00 for this nice survivor bike. *So this was the predecessor to the typhoon, right?* Thanks. Razin.




No, the  twin bar Tornado morphed into the Typhoon.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

mruiz said:


> I am terrible with pictures, here it is. Please no offence.View attachment 322563View attachment 322565



Is this bike still available or long gone? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

GTs58 said:


> No, the  twin bar Tornado morphed into the Typhoon.



Okay.  thanks for that. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

1fastgramp said:


> Thanks for the info on the Skipper. That's my bike in my garage. I better take it off CL @ 175.00. Never figured it was that much. Found this 68 Fair Lady at garage sale today. $20.00 Stuff is still out there.
> 
> View attachment 327877



Great find!! AND Cheap too. Razin.


----------

